# Greshakei (ice blue) --- Female? ***pics***



## limpert

*What sex is this zebra?*​
Female666.67%Male111.11%Not sure222.22%


----------



## limpert

I bought this fish a few weeks ago. Recently, when i put it in with my male greshakei, it seemed that the male was trying to court her... apparently she was uninterested, atleast for the first few days. Eventually the male would chase her down whenever she came out and about.

This fish is roughly the same size as my male at just over 3". In regards to color, it looks nothing like the male, and if eggspots mean anything anymore, there are far fewer on this fish and they are much smaller than those of the male.

Currently its being housed with one other small mbuna in a 10 gallon. Because it is in its own tank, it seems the fish is showing more color, but once again, nothing like my definate male.

Is this a female?


----------



## Glaneon

Honestly, doesn't look like an Ice Blue Zebra.

This one's nose looks the hood of a car, sloping down meeting the lips in the same angled arc.

The Metriaclima Greshakei usually have a defined head, and protruding lips. (I need to review my pics I have uploaded/in my tanks profile)

The females should be darker. I'll get some pics uploaded tonight.


----------



## Glaneon

Here's a good shot of one.










vs a female:


----------



## limpert

Glaneon said:


> Honestly, doesn't look like an Ice Blue Zebra.
> 
> This one's nose looks the hood of a car, sloping down meeting the lips in the same angled arc.
> 
> The Metriaclima Greshakei usually have a defined head, and protruding lips.


I may try to take some better pictures with an actual camera.

This fish was much darker when first purchased although after being placed in its own 10g, it has shown some lighter blueish coloring. If not a greshakei, what type of fish do you think it is? It seems that its definately some sort of metriaclima... do you think its male or female?


----------



## noki

Probably Greshakei. The fish is rather skinny. You would think female but the fish doesn't look very healthy.

The problem is that most of the mass market "Ice Blue" sold are quite frankly poor quality/and or minor hybrids. They don't look like wild caught fish.

Only possibilities are some sort of Red Top Zebra, or an Afra Jalo Reef. If female may be hard to tell for certain unfortunately.

When you add a sexually mature fish to a tank, the current fish will always be interested... they think who is this new female or male? Once the male figured out she was in shape to breed now and no threat to the pecking order, he lost interest.


----------



## Glaneon

Unless I see a better profile picture I can't agree that it looks like a metriaclima.

That slope from dorsal to lips is all wrong for the species.


----------



## dielikemoviestars

+1 that it might not be Metriaclima.


----------



## jamie40lg

yes 100% female greyshakei.


----------



## jjf39lg

Yes its a Female greshakei and looks healthy to me. they change from blue to brown to drown with black stripes depending on mood and lighting. Expert in the field for over 42 years


----------



## FireHorn123

It doesn't have egg spots either I'm going to have to say female.


----------

